# What do different substrates look like in the aquarium?



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

This tank has Eco-Complete in it








Here is a closer picture


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

This tank is using SafeTSorb.
Not for the faint of heart though. Needs extensive careful rinsing.
It is lightweight and high CEC, It will suck the GH & KH down to nothing.
IMO pre-charging is a must.
I really like the look with all the different colors though.








I didn't grab a higher up pic.
It won't due justice since I am battling driftwood tannin at present.
Oil slick look and white mold etc...


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the photos! I'm not familiar with SafeTSorb, I'll have to research it. 

Can anyone else add some more photos?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Cmeister said:


> I like the colour and uniformity of ADA amazonia, but I find it breaks apart easily between my fingers and i'm more skeptical of its value now.


The new version fixes those issues.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

ADA New Amazonia is what I have. If there is a "newer" version, I'm unaware.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

White pool filter sand:


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

That must be tough to keep clean.


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Cmeister said:


> That must be tough to keep clean.


I find that when it is all sand (with no substrate around to mix in), it is fairly easy as you can pulse your vacuum to clean it well. 

As in, 
start the suction, craps get pull up along with sand, 
stop suction, sand is heavier and dropped down quickly
after sand dropped, lift up your vac a little, resume suction now you got all the craps out


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

No other photos anyone?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's Flourite:










Same gravel, different light:










Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Melika (Feb 7, 2013)

Activ-Flora Floracor black


----------



## fishophile (Feb 6, 2012)

Flourite black sand


----------

